# Cleaning the TT MkI, ready for Spring



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

I Have had a great and sunny day cleaning the TT:

Washed: Sonax Glossy & Karcher pressure washer
Clay: Zaino Z-18 clay bar
Wax: Collinite Super Doublecoat Auto Wax (No. 476s)
QD: Duragloss fast clean and shine
Drying: 1z MF towel
Interior: 1z cockpit premium & Meguiar's quick interior detailer
Rubber: 1z gummi protection
Wheels: Angelwax bilberry wheel cleaner & valet Pro brush
Tires: Meguiar's endurance tire gel
Leather: Liptone GT11 leather conditioner and Gliptone GT12 leather cleaner
Glass: Grojet 2000

Overall good result !


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Looking great, good effort.


----------



## Jcb. (Aug 21, 2011)

Certainly helps having that awesome backdrop! Not to say the same car wouldn't look just as great sat in a grey, drizzly housing estate in the UK!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for comments guys! Yes the landscape and weather helps a little bit


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

How does the 476s hold up in the warmer temperatures, Ive had an issue with my car in the US and have been struggling to find a wax that lasts long in hotter climates??

The best I have found so far is 845 insulator wax, and been thinking of taking my 476 double coat out to try next time.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi,
The 476s works fine to me, high durability and very good on summer time, I recommend this wax.

Best regards,


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

And there are some haters of silver TTs on here :? Pahh, This should clear that up!! Looks fantastic 8)


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Thank you!

Cheers


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

In detail:


----------

